# How should i train my pitbull to stop biting



## gill_pitbull_jimmy (Mar 7, 2012)

hi, i have a 9 week old American Pit-bull terrier(pit bull) he bites a lot first we thought he was just playing around but now he is always biting and he doesn't grab your clothing and just grabs your skin, any ideas how to stop him from biting and also i had got him for almost one month.


thanks, and below is a URL link which you can put in and see how my dog looks like


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Puppies removed from their mother too young (and if you've had him a month, he was WAY too young!) do not learn bite inhibition from their mothers and littermates like they should have. So you'll have to teach him. Follow the process of the "The Bite Stops Here" (http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/8377-bite-stops-here.html) , and stick with it. It might take a while since he was so young, but he'll get it eventually.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Try The Bite Stops Here for about 3 - 5 days. He won't stop biting, but he should begin to bite more gently.

If you don't see a little progress in a few days, let us know.... and pay close attention to his reactions.


----------



## Nuggets (Feb 23, 2012)

I have an American Bulldog/Pit mix taken from her mom too soon as well (got her at 4 wks old, now 10 wks old). it's... a struggle to say the least... to stop her from play biting. "The Bite Stops Here" didn't work for me at all. Saying ouch would only make her more excited. Leaving the room wouldn't work because she would follow me. Pushing her away made her more excited. Ignoring her made her more excited. So I had to come up with my own style. She still play bites but not as hard.
I redirect her mouth at ALL times from my skin to a toy even when it's inconvenient for me which means I now carry a toy with me around the house in case the puppy dive bombs my ankles. I redirect her mouth to the toy during play, too. Eventually she gets bored with me putting something in her mouth that she doesn't want, and then she wants to play a new game. Keep your puppy occupied at all times with lots of games so he's not always frustrated with his teeth. Tug of war (this is a good time to teach "out" or "drop it"), chasing each other around the yard, teaching new tricks, short-distance fetch. Keeping him occupied will also prevent him from chewing on your furniture and keeping him out of places he's not supposed to be.
Also, give him something CRUNCHY to chew on! Large carrots are cheap from Wal-Mart and really effective. Apple slices/core with seeds removed. A crumpled plastic bottle covered in a towel works. A rope toy. He is teething and his teeth hurt, which means he's going to bite you or anything as hard as he can to relieve the pain.

Good luck!


----------



## hargyle (Mar 21, 2012)

On teething - try a frozen cloth and Deer Antler. Working wonders for my guy!


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

hargyle said:


> On teething - try a frozen cloth and Deer Antler. Working wonders for my guy!


You can also put a few ice cubes into a sock and knot the top so the cubes can't fall out. Molly loved chewing on ice socks when she was teething.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

NO news back... I guess it worked ?


----------

